# Yellow River 10/19



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

I put in a around 11am at guess lake after talking myself in giving it a try. The water level has came back up a bit and river was about a foot high with a heavy current. Fished the main river with crank-bait and caught 2 close to 12 inches fat as a football and 3 on a black grape worm including one over 4lbs. Loaded up around 2pm. There were a few people catching some decent bream.


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Nice catch! I went out there for a bit today and caught a few specks and white trout on Gulp shrimp. I had something blow up on a Zara Spook but it did not hook up.

The fishing should get really good now that is has cooled down a bit. Water temp today was 70F at the surface.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice fish, we caught a couple small ones in Milligan this morning on cranks and spinnerbaits.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Great fish man! I need to get back into bass fishing..


----------



## jflfarmer (Oct 25, 2013)

do you everdo any fishing around the Escambia and jay/hwy4? what do you use there?


----------

